# Advice on which Descaler?



## LouM (Mar 30, 2013)

I need to de-scale my Gaggia Classic, I've read a lot of posts on how to do this, but I'm more confused about what de-scaler to buy.

Has anyone got recommendations on this?

thank you!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LouM said:


> I need to de-scale my Gaggia Classic, I've read a lot of posts on how to do this, but I'm more confused about what de-scaler to buy. Has anyone got recommendations on this? thank you!


Puly Descaler - designed for espresso machines. Can use non-proprietary lime descaler but your Gaggia boiler is aluminium so needs a bit more love and care. Can buy Puly Descaler in packs of ten which isn't very expensive - check Amazon. Follow the instructions and your Classic boiler will be a happy bunny or is that boiler. Are you backflushing too? This is different to descaling and removes the oil residue build up in the brew head which can taint the coffee taste. You need Puly Caff for this and a blank portafilter insert - cheap to buy - check CoffeeHit. You can make your own by cutting a circle from some thin rubbery material and inserting it into the basket prior to backflushing. The aim is, when you switch on the brew button for about five seconds, is to build up pressure which is forced back up the brewhead and down the overflow pipe into the drip tray. If you need more info on this, post a question.


----------



## LouM (Mar 30, 2013)

That's great thank you









Yes, I'm going to backflush as well so need to get a blank and the cleaner!

The steam pressure has dropped a bit on my machine, and I'm hoping the descaling will help!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I often backflush just with water (soft water area) just put some alu foil in basket and it will build enough pressure to flush through the overflow.


----------



## BennyB (May 26, 2013)

Im relatively new to owning an espresso machine, how often would you recommend back flushing and descaling it, i've owned mine now for 8 weeks?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Back flushing depends on how much you use your machine, but every month at least. I would also soak the portafilter/baskets/shower screen etc in puly caff, and get yourself a grouphead brush to remove any coffee grounds from the grouphead.

De scaling depends on water hardness, does your kettle "Fur up" quickly if so your coffee machine will also, sometimes quicker, de scale every few months, it's not costly and well worth doing. I remember talking to someone who repairs coffee machines who reckoned that the majority of machine problems were down to not de scaling on a regular basis.

P.S Welcome to the forum!


----------

